# Dump trailer



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Started work on a dump trailer today.
Thought i would try a build thread.
It will be made out of cherry.
So far all the parts are made from leftovers from prior builds.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Keep it up. Looks good so far.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your process is basically how the big trucks are built. Keep it going and show us the finished product. Be safe.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are the pieces glued up.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for doing a build thread. I really appreciate it. Personally, I'd like to a build thread on all your toys, even the "simpler" ones...

Mark


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool. I have been hoping to see how you build your marvelous toys.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Did not get much done this weekend.
Worked on the fenders.
The plans are kind of confusing. They are in french and english.
Started work on a fire truck while i figure things out.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Got part of the box done today.
Got the cylinder cover done.
Cutting compound miters is a pain.
Glueing together the pieces took a little figuring out.
This is how i did it. If anyone has a better idea i would love 
to hear it.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I test fit the parts i already made.
Everything looks good so far.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

More of the box glued up.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

It's long great. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good lord, how do people like you and kenbo have the patience necessary to work on these intricate, tiny little builds? Too many tiny little moving pieces, im lucky if i can put together a box without launching it across the shop...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Good lord, how do people like you and kenbo have the patience necessary to work on these intricate, tiny little builds? Too many tiny little moving pieces, im lucky if i can put together a box without launching it across the shop...


Patience (and practice) young grasshopper...

In due time.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know about Kenbo but i get frustrated making something detailed so i work on 
something simple for a while.
Occasionally i will mess something up and launch into the scrap barrel.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Major setback on the build today.
Was glueing some trim pieces on today and knocked it off the workbench.
luckily the glue all held so every board split,
Sorry no pictures i was so mad i walked across the road and threw the pieces in the neighbors wood stove.
Will start over next weekend.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Lame!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that sounds like my kind of luck.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like another Nice Build going on!! I cannot follow plans like that. I guess that is why I have a big stack of FIREWOOD!!!!!!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Well this weekend went a lot better than last.
I got everything rebuilt and glued the trim pieces on.
Have to trim them off yet then start working on the front and tail.
Everything goes a lot quicker the second time.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

In my case, it would probably be the fourth or fifth time. Good work!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Just had a little shop time yesterday. Got the fenders on.
Today i put the front together and attached it.
Also assembled the back frame and door. Got both of them mounted.
Made the side supports slash mud flap mount and mounted them. Had to make one of them 2 times.
Made them both the same but the sides of the trailer are not exactly the same.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Got some shop time in today.
Worked on the landing gear and mudflaps.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Doing great!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

When I was big into RC trucks I worked with 1/8 to 1/10th scale models and although I did fab a lot of parts it was nothing like you and Kenbo have to do. It was maybe fabricating 50% of the parts and just assembling and it was still very frustrating. I can't imagine fab'ing everything from wood on something so small. I'd much rather build a fancy piece of furniture than what you guys do.

My utmost respect to you guys and hats off. You look like your coming along well. Keep at it and keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Worked on the hoist this weekend. Took a couple of trys to get it right.
Also started the tractor for it.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very cool!!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are a few shots of it finished.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Those turned out great!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That is so cool! Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. I'm loving seeing all the toy builds. Where are you getting your plans?


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Some plans from toys and joys some from aschis workshop in australia.
The dump trailer plans were from wood collecter toys in canada.


----------

